# Guthrie Govan needs your help!



## DLG (Dec 21, 2011)

The following isnt exactly a fun read, but it would be hugely appreciated if yall could have a quick look through the following: we need your help!
Ive just finished a tour of Italy with Dave Kilminster, Seth Govan and Pete Riley. Unfortunately, someone broke into our tour van in Rome, during the afternoon of Dec 17th, and stole pretty much the entire contents.
This sucks on a number of levels: not only did the theft make it very difficult for us to play the remainder of the shows we had booked on our Italian tour, but also were now faced with the prospect of having to find some way of replacing a lot of equipment  both rental gear and personal stuff.

Some of the stolen gear  particularly Seths Warwick bass, which hes played almost exclusively for the last 22 years or so  also has considerable sentimental value, as you can doubtless imagine.
The Italian police didnt seem to think there was anything they could do about this situation, so were reaching out to you, the denizens of the internet, in the hope that maybe someone out there can help us to retrieve at least something.

Please have at least a quick look through the following list, and report any suspicious sightings: our only real hope of recovering this stuff lies in the fact that some of it is fairly distinctive/unusual, so in theory it should be hard to sell and easy to spot, if you know what to look for
If you can think of any website or forum where it might be helpful to post this stuff, please, please copy/paste the following as you see fit!
(NB  although the theft took place in Italy, it seems feasible that the people responsible might instinctively head for the border of some nearby country and try to sell our gear there?)
Anyhow heres a list of what was taken. Ive left out the various cables/power supplies etc, but needless to say we lost a lot of that stuff, too

SETHS BASS GEAR
1989 Warwick Streamer bass, natural finish.
(Distinguishing features: smaller replacement Schaller tuners; screw for lower strap button replaced with a Philips style screw; thumb-sized indentation above the P-Bass pickup; long dark stripe/imperfection in the wood on the back of the bass, above the through-neck; small knot in the wood near the top of the inside upper horn)
SWR SM900 head, serial # 4400106010
SWR Goliath 4×10 speaker cabinet (4 Ohm) serial # 4410500410
Boss OC-2 octave pedal, Boss TU-2 tuner, Boss power supply, various cables.
PETES DRUM GEAR
1x left-handed Drum Workshop DW 5000 double kick drum pedal.
DAVE AND GUTHRIES GUITAR GEAR
2x Brunetti Mercury heads, serial numbers ME10550 and ME10650 (in flight cases);
2x Brunetti 4×12 cabinets (in flight cases).
DKs pedals:
Boss Chorus Ensemble;
Boss TU-2 tuner;
Boss digital reverb;
Xotic Effects EP Booster;
Suhr Riot distortion;
Dunlop Van Halen signature wah;
Ernie Ball VP JR volume pedal.
GGs pedals:
(mounted in a distinctively crappy-looking tea tray pedalboard):
Xotic Effects EP Booster;
RetroSonic Vintage Vibes chorus;
tc electronics Flashback delay;
tc electronics Polytune tuner;
Guyatone WR-3 envelope filter;
Dunlop Jerry Cantrell signature wah;
Ernie Ball VP JR volume pedal.
OTHER
1x unique bag with the emblem Roger Waters  The Wall;
Various camcorder tapes containing yet-to-be-edited footage from a professionally filmed 3-camera shoot  for what was intended to be a live DVD of a gig we played at Lapsus, Torino 

Well profuse thanks in advance to anyone who might be able to help us out with any of this!

Cheers,
GG (and the band)


----------



## Grimbold (Dec 21, 2011)

with my blog i have some contacts in Italy
I will see what I can do for you Govan

fyi
you're a golden god!
come to paris!


----------



## nojyeloot (Dec 21, 2011)

Guthrie Govan is a saint ... this is really upsetting me. 

Not much I can do over here in the US, but I'll do what I can.


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Dec 21, 2011)

I'll trying to see if they are trying to sell some of those stuff on some Italian sites (equivalent of craiglist, ebay announces,...)
I'll also post stolen announces there


----------



## Grimbold (Dec 21, 2011)

74n4LL0 said:


> I'll trying to see if they are trying to sell some of those stuff on some Italian sites (equivalent of craiglist, ebay announces,...)
> I'll also post stolen announces there


this is a very good idea
i'll try and do the same


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Dec 21, 2011)

This is not the first time that something like this happens in Rome. 
I'm really wondering what the fuck...

Ironically I've seen him live the day before they played in Rome... :/


----------



## nojyeloot (Dec 21, 2011)

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> This is not the first time that something like this happens in Rome.
> I'm really wondering what the fuck...
> 
> Ironically I've seen him live the day before they played in Rome... :/



Right you are, Evergrey had a bunch of their stuff (~$35,000) stolen a couple years ago in *Rome *too.


----------



## Grimbold (Dec 21, 2011)

oh my
so theres some sort of roman music crime ring now? oh my


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Dec 21, 2011)

nojyeloot said:


> Right you are, Evergrey had a bunch of their stuff (~$35,000) stolen a couple years ago in *Rome *too.



Yep that one.

I'm almost sure the thieves are not italians, 99% of the thieves here are people who can "disappear" on a neighbouring country by boat, or usually gipsies (Rome has a huge gipsy community).


----------



## RobZero (Dec 21, 2011)

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Yep that one.
> 
> I'm almost sure the thieves are not italians, 99% of the thieves here are people who can "disappear" on a neighbouring country by boat, or usually gipsies (Rome has a huge gipsy community).



yep, probably. 
I'll try to help monitoring the biggest italian sites for gear sale...


----------



## drmosh (Dec 21, 2011)

Well fuck that 
I'll keep an eye out on german sites and forums.

best of luck in finding the stuff


----------



## oremus91 (Dec 21, 2011)

Damn, Santa must have had one hell of a sack to haul all that loot away. I'm really sorry to hear that.

EDIT: Holy hell Guthrie posts here?!


----------



## Creech (Dec 21, 2011)

I've heard of the same shit happening here in the states. I had a friend's band have EVERYTHING taken from their van outside of Churchill's here in South Florida. I've heard it happen in Philly, NYC, Boston, Chicago, LA...just about anywhere. 

I think the lesson for all of us to learn is to not allow our gear in the car/van/trailor/bus out of anyone's site for more than 15 minutes. It sucks because that means someone needs to be with the car, but it's better to be bored and ready to play the next gig than to enjoy a nice lunch and lose all your shit. 

Last time I needed to leave our stuff in a car for a prolonged period of time, I parked in the corner of a garage making the only way into the van through the drivers side door, and covered the windows. Better safe than sorry.

It's upsetting to hear this, I hope you guys can find your stuff, or at the very least, get another rig together so you can finish your tour....and also...I'm digging the Aristocrats album, come on down to Miami, we'd love to see you guys.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 21, 2011)

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Yep that one.
> 
> I'm almost sure the thieves are not italians, 99% of the thieves here are people who can "disappear" on a neighbouring country by boat, or usually gipsies (Rome has a huge gipsy community).



Fuckin gypsies...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 21, 2011)

Guys learn to read.

OP is not Guthrie Govan.


----------



## Skyblue (Dec 21, 2011)

Just saw this in fb, this freakin' sucks :\ 
Not much I can do as I'm not really close to Italy, but I hope the stuff will be found anyway!


----------



## Richie666 (Dec 21, 2011)

This happened to Pelican in Rome a few years back as well. 

I hope Guthrie and his band get their gear back, they really don't deserve this.


----------



## Doug N (Dec 21, 2011)

oremus91 said:


> Damn, Santa must have had one hell of a sack


 
What do I look like, Mrs. Claus?


----------



## DLG (Dec 21, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Fuckin gypsies...



racism yay. 

every time this happens in the US it's got to be black people doing it, right?


----------



## theo (Dec 21, 2011)

And in Australia it's the Abbo's.

I'll keep an eye out, although the chances of anything coming here are next to none.


----------



## xCaptainx (Dec 21, 2011)

horrible situation and an unfortunate reality for many touring musicians. 



But why do so many people leave gear in the van?!?!?! I've toured Australia about 13-14 times and had our van broken into 3 times. First two times there was NOTHING inside and the 3rd time our drummer was sleeping in it. 

Anytime we had to leave gear in the van, someone slept inside it, regardless of where we were. I seriously don't understand why people leave so much expensive gear unattended


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Dec 21, 2011)

It's opportunity! Studios, have been broken into. Homes with equipment, laptops with recordings. Act as if, at all times! Better to be safe than sorry! A sting! Set up a post on a site. Bait that hook, get the gestapo involved...who knows! 

Good Luck guys!


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Dec 21, 2011)

DLG said:


> racism


 
how is this racism? last i checked, being a gypsie is a lifestyle, not an ethnic race


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Dec 21, 2011)

rippedflesh89 said:


> how is this racism? last i checked, being a gypsie is a lifestyle, not an ethnic race



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roma_(Romani_subgroup)


----------



## Kwirk (Dec 21, 2011)

How does one get away with stealing that much shit without anyone noticing!? I mean seriously!?


----------



## JamesM (Dec 21, 2011)

Must've used their magic.


----------



## drmosh (Dec 22, 2011)

Kwirk said:


> How does one get away with stealing that much shit without anyone noticing!? I mean seriously!?



because people don't notice something is being stolen. These guys are probably professionals, it probably looked like they were unloading a trailer


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 22, 2011)

drmosh said:


> because people don't notice something is being stolen. These guys are probably professionals, it probably looked like they were unloading a trailer



My thoughts too, it's not like musicians that are touring tend to look like well kept individuals anyways as that's kind of difficult when you're on tour no?


----------



## Grimbold (Dec 22, 2011)

drmosh said:


> because people don't notice something is being stolen. These guys are probably professionals, it probably looked like they were unloading a trailer


yeah
i've actually had bags stolen from me this way


----------



## Viginez (Dec 22, 2011)

drmosh said:


> because people don't notice something is being stolen. These guys are probably professionals, it probably looked like they were unloading a trailer


 
pros for sure. and they also probably had spies...


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 22, 2011)

Kwirk said:


> How does one get away with stealing that much shit without anyone noticing!? I mean seriously!?



"Noticing" and "Getting involved" are two entirely different things. 

This sucks and although a remote chance, I do hope that some degree of justice is served and that the guys get their gear back.


----------



## Captain_Awesome (Dec 22, 2011)

Seems a wee bit pathetic of the the Italian police, do they turn away everybody who has stuff stolen or just you guys? I wish I could help but there's not really anything I can do, I only hope that you get at least some of the stuff back.


----------



## drmosh (Dec 22, 2011)

Captain_Awesome said:


> Seems a wee bit pathetic of the the Italian police, do they turn away everybody who has stuff stolen or just you guys? I wish I could help but there's not really anything I can do, I only hope that you get at least some of the stuff back.



Next time you have something stolen in the UK, see if the answer is any different.
They're just being realistic


----------



## federock90 (Dec 22, 2011)

This sucks man, I apologize for what happened, and that it has happened in Italy. Trying to have a look at the usual guitar-gear stores and trade/sale sites 'round.. I'll post this on the musicoff forum Generale
Let's see if someone can help there..
EDIT:got posted a while back there


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 22, 2011)

Let's just say Tony Espizito Fasano is on the job


----------



## ToupaTroopa (Dec 22, 2011)

NOT GUTHRIE!!!!! =*(


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 22, 2011)

Sticking this up top for a couple months. Hopefully more folks will see it this way.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 22, 2011)

ShadyDavey said:


> "Noticing" and "Getting involved" are two entirely different things.
> 
> This sucks and although a remote chance, I do hope that some degree of justice is served and that the guys get their gear back.


 
Precisely. How many threads pop up on here where someone gets beaten to human jelly and everyone notices and still does nothing?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 22, 2011)

Captain_Awesome said:


> Seems a wee bit pathetic of the the Italian police, do they turn away everybody who has stuff stolen or just you guys? I wish I could help but there's not really anything I can do, I only hope that you get at least some of the stuff back.


 
I've had stuff stolen from me. They've taken shit out of my car while it was sitting in my driveway and American police told me there wasn't anything they can do. Doesn't just happen in Italy.


----------



## Captain_Awesome (Dec 23, 2011)

drmosh said:


> Next time you have something stolen in the UK, see if the answer is any different.
> They're just being realistic



It's not just "something" though, it's a lot of stuff with some of it being fairly unique.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 23, 2011)

I don't think that means anything to passers by or police men who dunno wtf it is...


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Dec 23, 2011)

^That

You can't honestly expect the police to go on a manhunt for some stuff. I had a few kids from highschool over back in the day and one of them stole my stepfathers laptop and while I gave the cops a full list of names and addresses of all these kids houses there's still really nothing they can do.

The kid could potentially hide the laptop anywhere and how the hell do you expect the cops to up and find it? With their magic cop powers?

Is a shame for guthrie and company I hope things work out. This is why even at my crappy tiny little level of playing shows that I have I ALWAYS am next to the gear because I'm SUPER paranoid about shit disappearing.


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Dec 25, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roma_(Romani_subgroup)



ahhh... you learn something new everyday 

on topic: i really hope guthrie gets all his shit back... he seems like such a cool dude and all i ever hear is that he is an extremely friendly, easy-going guy... him of all people didn't deserve this


----------



## Grimbold (Dec 27, 2011)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Is a shame for guthrie and company I hope things work out. This is why even at my crappy tiny little level of playing shows that I have I ALWAYS am next to the gear because I'm SUPER paranoid about shit disappearing.


this
I am alays watching my stuff and i always have a few friends at gigs watching it too


----------



## drmosh (Dec 28, 2011)

Captain_Awesome said:


> It's not just "something" though, it's a lot of stuff with some of it being fairly unique.



ok, "anything" then.


----------



## Hyacinth (Jan 5, 2012)

I had my car stolen and had a bunch of stuff stolen out of it when the cops found it. When they called to tell me they said it like this, "Well, kiss your stuff good bye, but we found your car." I had weed and a good pipe in there too D= I wish I could help but there's not a lot I can do so far away from Italy. I'll still keep an eye out though in the super off chance something pops up.


----------



## Jaaaaamie (Jan 6, 2012)

Maybe the mafia is starting a band?


----------



## Zelos45 (Jan 12, 2012)

Well shit, that sucks. Guthrie and co definitely did not deserve this... Of all the musicians to get stolen from, they had to steal from one of the best? Really sucks, man. Hope they get their stuff back. I'll keep my eye on ebay and such, but I doubt it will show up in the midwest in the US. :/


----------



## mesaman000 (Jan 19, 2012)

this sucks man.. hope you find the culprit!!


----------



## Zado (Jan 22, 2012)

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Yep that one.
> 
> I'm almost sure the thieves are not italians, 99% of the thieves here are people who can "disappear" on a neighbouring country by boat, or usually gipsies (Rome has a huge gipsy community).


 unfortunately +1


----------



## Vinchester (Jan 22, 2012)

Rome is NOTORIOUS for thievery so frankly I'm not surprised. It's still really sad to hear that it happens to the poor musicians  I hope they get at least some of the stuff back.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 31, 2012)

Zelos45 said:


> Well shit, that sucks. Guthrie and co definitely did not deserve this... Of all the musicians to get stolen from, they had to steal from one of the best? Really sucks, man. Hope they get their stuff back. I'll keep my eye on ebay and such, but I doubt it will show up in the midwest in the US. :/



Yep a musicians ability definitely comes into account when dealing with people stealing their gear. Completely relevant, and lesser musicians are obviously just begging you to steal their hard earned equipment, hell they might even deserve it...


----------



## jeckert7 (Mar 23, 2012)

Will keep an eye out...sorry to hear that happened.


----------



## axxessdenied (Jun 16, 2012)

some people are such dicks!


----------



## Levi79 (Jun 16, 2012)

This is really unfortunate. I can't even imagine what it would be like to have gear stolen. Especially stuff with sentimental value. Hope you at least find some of it!


----------



## wizbit81 (Jun 17, 2012)

Guthrie....AAL, I mean what scum would do it?? Go rob a big name band, you get loads more and don't damage an artist with little money!


----------



## Ambit (Jun 17, 2012)

Sucks this stuff keeps happening to my fave bands :-/ we have a lot to be looking for on the internet.


----------



## -JeKo- (Jul 1, 2012)

Glad his custom Suhr Modern wasn't one of those stolen items. That would've hurt!


----------



## Sonic Anomaly (Nov 21, 2012)

for some reason I can't picture Mr. Govan saying y'all or sucks etc...
It doesn't sound like him...
:/


----------



## xethicx (Mar 18, 2013)

Sounds like the Italian equivalent to Winnipeg in Canada. I've had two van break ins there and I have heard of at least another 20+ bands to have break ins there as well. 

That sucks though, I wish I could help and dear bands, if youre in Winnipeg or Rome, be careful!


----------



## RedDog22 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kwirk said:


> How does one get away with stealing that much shit without anyone noticing!? I mean seriously!?


I was thinking someone in the hotel might have tipped the theives off to the gear and provided them w/ wheeled dollies. Too much gear to sling over one's shoulder amiright?

Might be insured but a bass that someone has used for 22+ years can't just be replicated/replaced. Sad. 

Hope it all turns up in a cache and is returned to the artists as opposed to a piece here a piece there.


----------



## Orandje (Apr 14, 2014)

Not only the fact that People have stolen stuff from Guthrie, but in this Quantity!! Holy shit..

Might also be People that don't even know the Value of such great things they have taken away from him....


----------



## Espaul (Apr 3, 2015)

There might be a possibility that this thread has been sticky for 4 years now. Is it possibly time to retire it from the sticky position?


----------



## SilentCartographer (Apr 5, 2015)

Espaul said:


> There might be a possibility that this thread has been sticky for 4 years now. Is it possibly time to retire it from the sticky position?


 
I would like to know if there has been any closure on this..


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 5, 2015)

Espaul said:


> There might be a possibility that this thread has been sticky for 4 years now. Is it possibly time to retire it from the sticky position?



You're probably right. Just hit the report button next time.


----------

